# [SOLVED] cant get touchpad on medion akoya E5217 to work

## lexflex

Hi, 

I am trying to get the touchpad to work on an old Medion Akoya E5217

I followed this guide:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Synaptics

But it won't work; 

Tried to enable all available drivers under 'mice, but sill no effect: 

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Input device support  --->

        <*>   Event interface

        [*]   Mice  --->

```

- Is it possible to get it working at all? ( 'the internet' is a bit vague about it....) 

- If so, what should I look at ?

Thanks for any hints,

Alex.Last edited by lexflex on Sun Apr 26, 2015 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lexflex,

Can you post dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log please.

They will both need to be on pastebins as they won't fit in a post.

Its time to make friends with wgetpaste, if you don't already know it.

----------

## lexflex

Hi Neddy,

Here they are, using wgetpaste  :Smile: 

dmesg output: 

https://bpaste.net/show/ed4288dd9dd1

and xorg.0.log:

https://bpaste.net/show/fab67d58721e

Alex.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lexflex,

Your kernel dmesg ring buffer is too small.  No matter, I don't need the missing lines.

Its a kernel rebuild to fix, so next time you build a kernel ...

I don't see a touch pad being detected there though.

Xorg.0.log is interesting for lots of reasons ...

```
[    21.716] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:
```

so you have an Intel chipset.

The Intel driver starts to load,

```
[    22.250] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
```

but gives up as 

```
[    22.360] (EE) open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory
```

and dmesg confirms that there is no framebuffer present.

That will be a kernel issue. 

So Xorg falls back to vesa 

```
[    22.379] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
```

vesa is slow and simple. You should get the Intel driver working to get the best out of your hardware.

All that is bye the bye. Its not what you asked about :)

The interesting bit in the Xorg log starts at

```
 [    23.609] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"
```

and there is no sign of a touchpad.

That probably means you have a kernel driver missing.

Please post the output of lspci and lsusb - one of those should show your touchpad.

Also put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site.

----------

## chithanh

It appears that the kernel does not recognize your touchpad.

Did you enable the options below PS/2 mouse as the wiki article suggested?

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

Thanks, here are the files:

LSCPCI:

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)

04:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 80)

04:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC260 PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

Lsusb:

```
 # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05e3:0505 Genesys Logic, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

And .config:

https://bpaste.net/show/c08c85d0aa85

I enabled the options under PS2:

```
# cat .config |grep -i mouse

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB=y

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

```

Alex.

----------

## lexflex

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So Xorg falls back to vesa 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Indeed, thanks, needed to fix that too; Fixing now  :Smile: 

Next the touchpad...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lexflex,

There is nothing toucdpad like in lspci nor lsusb.  As chithanh suggests, it may be PS/2, but its not listed in dmesg.

It should be here.

```
[    0.828361] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.836502] i8042: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1

[    0.838546] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.838610] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.838669] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.838728] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.838787] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
```

With

```
 [    0.839085] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

loaded, it should work as a mouse. Thats buttons and one finger for pointing.

A few systems let you turn the touchpad off in the BIOS, so you don't move the pointer accidentally while you type.  Please check four BIOS.

Try booting SystemRescueCD or Knoppix, I don't think the touchpad will work there either as its not in dmesg. No drivers need to be loaded for it to be detected.

That will be a confirmation if its your Gentoo or not.

----------

## lexflex

Hi, 

Thanks for your replies,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> lexflex,
> 
> A few systems let you turn the touchpad off in the BIOS, so you don't move the pointer accidentally while you type.  Please check four BIOS.
> 
> 

 

I checked the bios but there is no option there ( there are remarkably few options in the bios of that Medion machine....).

I did read about  'shortcuts' using the fn key to switch it on/off, but I wouldn't know what combination it should be...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try booting SystemRescueCD or Knoppix, I don't think the touchpad will work there either as its not in dmesg. No drivers need to be loaded for it to be detected.
> 
> That will be a confirmation if its your Gentoo or not.

 

SystemRescue also did not recognize the touchpad 'out of the box'.... No luck there either.

Any more ideas are appreciated, I will look around to see if there is any 'proof' somewhere of someone getting it to work under linux.....

Alex.

----------

## lexflex

Ok, 

I got a bit further and it seems to work now !

Using this site:

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/medion-akoya-e5218-touchpad-wird-nicht-erkannt/

my German is not so good, so I could not distil WHY this works: ( although it appears this is not completely clear to others on that forum either...)

Basically, I added the following to the kernel line in GRUB:

```
i8042.nomux=1 
```

This makes the touchpad work! Maybe anyone knows why this works, but for now, I am happy.

Thanks NeddySeagoon and chithanh for the help!

Alex.

PS: Now I know what to look for, some more info ( although brief) is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-911262-start-0.html

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28736/what-does-the-i8042-nomux-1-kernel-option-do-during-booting-of-ubuntu

----------

## lexflex

For future reference, the device ' tocuhpad'  now shows up in dmesg as it should :

```
# dmesg |grep -i touchpad

[    2.838389] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04733/0xa40000/0xa0000, board id: 3655, fw id: 574148

[    2.881607] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lexflex,

i8042.nomux=1 is a kernel parameter. Read /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt to see what it does.

I understand what it does but not why it solves your problem.

----------

